# ClipArtBoom Offers Football Pack With Designs and Design Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

ClipArtBoom (Clipartboom.com | Premium Vector and Digital Clip Art Designs), one of the industry’s newest stock artwork companies, offers a new package of vector football designs templates. This package combines 35 black-and-white and color clip art files with 35 black-and-white and color design templates that make it easy to put together a professional-looking graphic in minutes. All 35 fonts used in the designs are included.

All designs and templates are available in EPS and Adobe Illustrator (.AI) formats and the templates also are available in CorelDRAW (.CDR). Everything is royalty free with unlimited usage. These vector designs are ideal for screen printing, vinyl cutting, sublimation, digital transfers, and direct-to-garment.
Images include footballs, helmets, players, goal posts, and more. 

To view package designs, go to Vector Football Design Templates and Clip Art . 
For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

